# Whats up with PVC?



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I noticed the last batch of pvc fittings we got from blowes does not fit the pipe right. It falls off when you dry fit it. Dont know if its a bad batch or not, but I hope the glue seals it. 

I know, its blowes! But the boss pays for it, so he gets it where he gets it!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I think you nailed it already Bill :laughing:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Were you matching the pipe size with the fitting size? 

Hey boss, we can't get these 3" 90's to stay on this 2" pipe?:laughing:


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Made in China


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

I don't get the dry fitting thing?????????? I was brought up to measure, do the math (on offsets......we don't guess or haphazardly hold fittings apart to measure) cut the pipe and install it. Can somebody explain the benefits of dry fitting?:blink:


----------



## plumbob78 (May 8, 2009)

I had a job were the fittings did the same thing and yes the glue joints leaked we had to pull the whole rough out and re doit. Man was I pissed at my supplier. The pipe and fittings were JM


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

I had a batch of 1" charlotte PVC that was to small for the fittings. Luckily discovered it after only a couple of joints. Checked the rest of the pipe at the supply house and there were several bundles that way.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Piperat said:


> I don't get the dry fitting thing?????????? I was brought up to measure, do the math (on offsets......we don't guess or haphazardly hold fittings apart to measure) cut the pipe and install it. Can somebody explain the benefits of dry fitting?:blink:


One of the benefits of dry-fitting is that you can tell straight away if the fittings match the pipe. With interference fittings (like PVC and ABS socket weld) it really matters.

Bill, your whole job is shiot! You prolly have a bad batch of pipe and some will hold. . . the rest?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Don't get dry fitting either. The inside of the hub is tapered so you can't fully seat the pipe in the socket without glue. So what is the purpose of dry fitting when it's not accurate?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Piperat said:


> I don't get the dry fitting thing?????????? I was brought up to measure, do the math (on offsets......we don't guess or haphazardly hold fittings apart to measure) cut the pipe and install it. Can somebody explain the benefits of dry fitting?:blink:


 
so you can have leaks on down the road when you forgot that you dry fit it. We have helpers that dry fit cpvc. Big no no. A few so called plumbers would to. many blow outs due to dry fitting cpvc. Luckily its only 2nd rough but still unacceptable.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Were you matching the pipe size with the fitting size?
> 
> Hey boss, we can't get these 3" 90's to stay on this 2" pipe?:laughing:


You mean you HAFTA use the right size pipe


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Bill said:


> You mean you HAFTA use the right size pipe


Just fill the gap with Mighty Putty. Problem solved!






Paul


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Bill said:


> You mean you HAFTA use the right size pipe


 Put some oakum in... then fill it with glue...:thumbsup::whistling2:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

A lil bit of this globbed on and you're good to go...:thumbup:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

A shop I used to work for does a lot of that CPRC work dealing with the class action against the PB manufacturers.

They used to buy truckloads of pipe from from a discount company. Well, they had several blowouts and discovered that several batches of pipe had spots where the pipe was not consistent diameter and would taper towards the end. I saw several pieces that you could spin the coupling on 3/4" cpvc pipe. 
They had about a dozen floods from those batches of bad pipe. Of course they sent a QC person out and claimed they pipe just wasn't given long enough cure time, but the calipers didn't lie.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Whether dry fitting or not (aka fitting everything together and then taking it apart to finish fit with glue) you should still dry fit (doesn't have to be in place) for just this reason.
A small temp fluctuation or an unobservant attendant at the pipe forming mill can make a whole wack of pipe completely useless if the pipe diameter is out of tolerance for a proper interference fit.

Try each piece you cut into the fitting it's intended for just to be sure.

To save time an experienced person can pull apart a joint that "didn't feel right" straight away but letting it set and hoping it holds is a recipe for disaster when you run into this.
I've only experienced it a few times but it can kybosh an entire job when it happens!


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

You dry fit to see if something is going to work. Also to mark the hub or pipe so when you do glue it you get it in the right place quick before the glue sets up too much.

On one site we had Cast made in China. The site was on a water front. It took us a while to figure out what smelled like skunk, we thought it was rotten sea weed or something then finally found out it was the pipe. Pain in the azz to work with, has CSA stenciled on it, 95% sure it was knock of certified material


----------

